# Starting out



## Bushcraft4kids (Jan 25, 2018)

Hi guys and gals.
I teach kids about bushcraft and I have started to talk to young people about slingshot. I have little experience but as most men my age, I have used them as a kid. (Good old Dennis and Gnasher") and on the odd occasion more recently. I want to use a Slingshot for improving accuracy and general practice/development. I also want to use it for hunting small game e.g. rabbit pigeon duck etc when I am capable.

My questions are.

1. What is the best Slingshot in your opinion for what I want to do?
2. What shot would you recommend for practice and hunting, one for both or separate?
3. Other slingshot kit you recommend?
4 slingshot suitable for 6 to 8 year olds and 8 to 12 year olds?

I hope I am not repeating a common question here.


----------



## chuckduster01 (May 30, 2015)

I



Bushcraft4kids said:


> Hi guys and gals.
> I teach kids about bushcraft and I have started to talk to young people about slingshot. I have little experience but as most men my age, I have used them as a kid. (Good old Dennis and Gnasher") and on the odd occasion more recently. I want to use a Slingshot for improving accuracy and general practice/development. I also want to use it for hunting small game e.g. rabbit pigeon duck etc when I am capable.
> 
> My questions are.
> ...


Every kid I have started out has taken to a multiplex/Baltic birch plywood Chalice or sometimes a Mule very well. I try to teach them the thumb grip but most want to hammer grip it at first anyway, luckily that basic Chalice or Mule frame works either way. All you need is different band sets to go from a marble shooter to a serious hunting tool that way. That's how I do it, but I can make my own frames in a hurry. I am sure someone over there can whip you out a supply of Chalice or Mule type frames. That is how I would go about it in your situation, but that just one man's opinion.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Wasp Uniphoxx - hands down for all of the above - being its UK made its very affordable for what it is.

Simon would probably help you with bands etc. as well, and his are also well priced (if not cheap) but one of the best I've had.

www.waspslingshots.co.uk


----------



## tastetickles (Jul 3, 2017)

Simpleshot Scout imo is best for starter as its a jack of all trades slingshot.

I'm very fond of the wasp uniphoxx (most accurate with it and for some reason removes the handslap in OTT as compared with a Vesa) but it has its limitation, its harder to band up due to size especially for TTF and the fork width is too small to accommodate wider bands in OTT.


----------



## SlingNerd (Mar 15, 2017)

Hello! I'm gonna answer these in the same order they were asked!

1) Simple Shot Scout. Best commercial frame period.

2) If you plan to hunt you should practice with whatever setup works best for you to ensure humane kills. (Which you'll have to figure out through old fashion experimentation!)

3&4) Go to our template section and print out a sampling! Make them in Birch Ply (sometimes called Multiplex or Marine Ply) There are so many sizes and shapes that I'm positive you'll be able to cook something up for every hand size or taste.

I do like the UniPhoxx, got one not long ago. My only gripe is the size, I sit somewhere between L and XL on gloves depending on the brand. The quality of material and design is top notch, no doubt. I just wish it were 20 or 25% bigger.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I'll have to go with the others on this one the "Simple shot scout" best starter frame out there. But a nice birch plywood frame is a nice frame to start a kid on price wise. Thanks for the promotion of our addiction.lol! And welcome to the forum!


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

A good point... What is your expected budget for frames etc.?

There is a builder II know of in the UK who may be able to knock out some affordable frames possibly in HDPE etc.

Scout is awesome - but will set you back somewhat per frame.


----------



## Ukprelude (Apr 17, 2016)

Yeah mate I agree with the guys, the scout is a good starting frame but just be aware pulling back heavier bands like tbg will put alot of strain on the kids wrists so I'd most defo go with theraband silver at the heaviest (maybe even blue) until they get used to it, form is everything when shooting and I know with my kids 8 and 10 year old they struggle to keep form after 10 shots or so. Maybe even look at a wrist braced slingshot like a black widdow, this will train them how to properly 'keep good form' (ott only) with every shot however they are tough bands so you'd need to get some lighter bands also even for that. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## VAshooter (Feb 10, 2015)

You have already learned to ask questions. There is no shortage of members who are willing to help. There are lots of instructional videos that will help too.


----------

